# honey smells like its fermenting- can it be used to make mead?



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

very small yeild last yr and it might have been a bit runny- checked it today (was going to make some cream honey) but it smells a little fermenty!
can it be salvaged?
thanks!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Down and dirty is yes. However you have a good culture of yeast going now. Best to dillute it to the recipe and boil the must for 15 minutes to kill any wild yeast. It will also boil off any alcohol in it now. It should be fine for mead making.


----------

